

Markets vs. Monopolies in Education: A Global Review of the Evidence - tokenadult
http://www.cato.org/pub_display.php?pub_id=9634

======
tokenadult
The author began his career as a software engineer. Once that career provided
him with independent means, he began a very fruitful career of full-time
educational policy research.

